# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Më ka marr malli për ..

## AlbanianQT

-per ate pallat ku u rrita
-per ato komshinj aq te dashur qe per cdo gje ishin gati te te ndihmonin
-per ato shetitje te gjata ne bulevard
-per shoket e shoqet qe i lash pas
-per ato lojra qe i luaja kur isha femi: doce kanoce, botash, me peta, koman..etj
-per te dal me te gjith kushurinjt dhe per tu mbledhur si njehere e nje kohe. Emigrimi na ka ndare ne kontinente te nryshme
-per ato mesueset/it e shkolles qe na hanin shpirtin me detyra.
-per ato rrugica e ato rruge

Me ka marr malli per Tiranen. Me ka marr malli per njecik Shqiperi...

----------


## Juela

HEY ALBANIAN  :buzeqeshje:  faliminderit qe me dhe nje shtyse te shkruaj per njeriun tim me te shtrejt qe me ka mbetur.   "NENES.........    'SA te dua,SA te adhuroj,SA te deshiroj,Sa me mungon,Sa pergjerohem,Sa hillerohem,Sa enderroj,Sa lotoj vetem te te kem prane..........NENE te te mekoj.

----------


## AlbanianQT

Faleminderit ty qe shkrujte. Hajte shfrye dufin sa here te duash.. :buzeqeshje: 

Ju te tjeret sju ka marr malli per asnjegje??? :i habitur!:

----------


## *London girl*

-per ate pallat ku u rrita
-per ato komshinj aq te dashur qe per cdo gje ishin gati te te ndihmonin
-per ato shetitje te gjata ne bulevard
-per shoket e shoqet qe i lash pas
-per ato lojra qe i luaja kur isha femi: doce kanoce, botash, me peta, koman..etj
-per te dal me te gjith kushurinjt dhe per tu mbledhur si njehere e nje kohe. Emigrimi na ka ndare ne kontinente te nryshme
-per ato mesueset/it e shkolles qe na hanin shpirtin me detyra.
-per ato rrugica e ato rruge

Me ka marr malli per Tiranen. Me ka marr malli per njecik Shqiperi...


Me ka marre malli per te gjitha keto dhe me shume per prinderit e mi.

----------


## arkl

Bravo per temen.Me ka mare malli per te gjithe ata qe kam lene ne SHQIPERI.JU PERSHENDESE TE TEREVE KU JENI TE DASHUR BASHKEATDHETARE.

----------


## kacaku basket

lime mallin amon mos na e kruani plagen se e kemi te hapur  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Arbresha

-per ate lagje ku u rrita
-per ato shoke e shoqe qe une nifja
-per ato parqe ku shume lojra luejta
-per ato rrugica qe ne mesin e nates me shoqet u futa
-per zerin e shopeve kur me therraseshin qe nga ballkoni
-per gjyshin dhe gjyshen qe me zemer me dojin
-per Shkoder, Tirane dhe gjithe Shqiptarin.......

he moj dreq dhe ti...lol.... se munde te shkoj ane and ane deri ne mengjes....si na i kruani kete plage qe kurr nuk po pushon dhimbjen....

Me respekt 
Arbresha

----------


## AlbanianQT

Sorry, po mua me ka marr malli vertet..ndoshta vjen dhe sepse sa vjen dhe me mbushet  mendja qe sdo kthehem me...

----------


## Zyra

me ka marr malli shum qe te shoh njerzit e mi qe te shijoj token time qe marr frym lirisht ne vendin tim qe te degjoj qe te flasin shqip se e harruan e ardhmja jon gje qe asht nje e met per ne shqiptaret pra shum kam mall per atdhen qe te shkoj ne shqipri dhe te shuaj mallin tim

----------


## lagjia-5

Me ka marre mali edhe per ata qe nuk i kam dashte me i pa me sy leje per te tjeret qe kam dashur qe zemra me pelcet po nese se me ndimen e Allahut nje dite do ti shof te gjithe

----------


## Orku

ca pika shiu rane mbi qelq
befas per ty une ndjeva mall
jetojme te dy ne nje planet
shihemi rralle, sa rralle

freeeezeeee am ma baker
puts your hands in the air gimme all your money
cmon folks sjeni as kalamaj qe leshoheni keshtu

----------


## ALBA

E di per çfare me ka mare malli?

..per te ngrene si atehere 
buke, djathe(nga djathi yne)
domate e nje cope kastravec
(me arome kastraveci)
apo Fergese me gjize 
me ka marre malli.. 
rrobat ne oborr per te ndere,
kur ka diell edhe ere
per shetitjen e gjate ne bulevard
oh, sa me ka marre malli!
Per te ndjere pak te ftohte dimrit, 
dhe veres per nje gote dhalle 
oh, sa malli me ka marre!

----------


## harry

alba_d ke t drejt lal edhe mu shum m ka mar malli per ushqimin shqiptar.edhe mu me ka marr malli shum per te dal te xhiro e madhe ( bulevardit ) marova per i cik plazh se ktu ne uk vetem shi.

----------


## BlueBaron

...ej po me lujt futboll mrapa pallatit , me be xhiro me karroc me guzhinjeta, me lujt me kopaca, me lujt me litar çuna goca...ah ju e keni menjen vetem me henger...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Living in Vain

hahaha...... na shkrive skuthi,

une sp[o e them per cfare.por doja te isha dhe njehere e vogel fare...te me lusnin te haja!

----------


## ALBA

Ato lojra i kemi harru lal se tani u rritem,ato jane vetem kujtimet e femijeris,pse lu akoma me kopaca ti skutho.?Dukesh se je akoma kalamo lol.Mu me thon te drejten me ka mar malli buk domate e banjo dielli ke liqeni lol

----------


## BlueBaron

...po Alba_D,lojen me kopaca e kam pas qejf qamet,kam akoma nje qese te madhe me kopaca dhe komça qe ja kam pas fitu çunave te lagjes,biles kam akoma dhe timonin e karroces me guzhinjeta...jane kujtime te bukura nuk harrohen kollaj...
...pastaj po ti shofesh kalamajt e sotem asnji nuk e shef tu lujt me kopaca apo me karroc me guzhinjeta e lere fare po te kujtosh lojnat me paketa cigaresh e letra çemçakizash...sot te gjith i ke duke lujt me playstation...

----------


## BlueBaron

> Living_in_Vain


 


> une sp[o e them per cfare.por doja te isha dhe njehere e vogel fare...te me lusnin te haja!


...  :ngerdheshje:  ... une s'du me henger me,jam bo lluc fare...  :ngerdheshje:  ...

----------


## Vo|i

Ehhhh per cfare nuk na ka mar malli thonii :buzeqeshje: ) 
Me ka mar malli per te gjithaa pa perjashtin por me shume per gjushin tim qe skam per ta pare me kure :i ngrysur: (

----------


## kerkollogai0000

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga skuthi_vogel_ 
[B]...po Alba_D,lojen me kopaca e kam pas qejf qamet,kam akoma nje qese te madhe me kopaca dhe komça qe ja kam pas fitu çunave te lagjes,.......


Me kujtove kohen kur vellai im luante me kopaca dhe shkulte komcat e robave. Kur mami donte me veshur dicka e e gjente pa komce. 


Me ka marre malli per ate kenqesi qe ndjenje kur lije oren e mesimit.  

Me ka marre malli per shetitjet ne bulevard ku takoje gjysmen e njerze qe njihje dhe shumica ne rruge te dinin emrin.

----------

